
Newly revealed Apple patent application looks suspiciously tablet-like - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10366281-1.html
======
brk
I think a tablet from Apple is a sure thing, the only question is when. It
could be next January, it could be in 2015. Apple generally does not release a
product before they feel it is ready, based on their own standards.

Personally, I'd like to see an Apple tablet. Part of the reason I haven't
bought a Kindle is in anticipation of this device, but my patience will only
last so long...

~~~
stcredzero
I'd still wait for the next generation of the Kindle. The new Kindle has a lot
more capability for interaction. The next one will probably have a whole lot
more. I think it will take that next generation to cross the minimum threshold
for me.

